# Extremely young pair?



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

well i bought these two rbps together and they seem to have paired off since i put them in their tank, did i score a male and femalE? or is this just sum wierd behaviour, ps, they were aggressive towards eachother when i first got them


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

How big are they?


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

under 2 inch, i realize this sounds pretty stupid lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

2rbps said:


> under 2 inch, i realize this sounds pretty stupid lol


maybe they're gay? lol nahh I would say you have no chance of them breeding cause they are way too small. You might have a pair though! Time will have to tell that


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

yeh i knew not breed but hopefully a pair, bastard took the other 1's eyes out, u can see the eye but its not complete heh... them guppy fry should keep em busy


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol 2". might have a pair but deffinatly not a breeding pair. They could even just be friends


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

damn ****'s


----------

